
Verizon to buy wireless services provider Tracfone in $6.25B deal - uptown
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/09/14/verizon-to-buy-wireless-services-provider-tracfone-in-6point25-billion-deal.html
======
jdxcode
Is Tracfone an MVNO in the US?

EDIT: seems they are. I feel it’s weird for the article to start talking about
consolidation among the main 3 providers when an MVNO isn’t really in the same
business.

